
Debug C++ Code on Linux from Visual Studio (Apr 2015) - AnbeSivam
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2015/04/29/debug-c-code-on-linux-from-visual-studio.aspx
======
boards2x
Any idea what ide/editor Linus is using?

